# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  06/02/2017 HUAWEI FlyCaptain & Resurrector MODULES - NEW MODELS - NEW FEATURES

## mohamed73

* 
FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0130*   _DIRECT UNLOCK / BOOTLOADER CODE READ / IMEI REPAIR (IMEI1+IMEI2) / NVRAM BACKUP (FRP RESET ALREADY SUPPORTED)_          HUAWEI Y3 II - LUA-U22        HUAWEI Y3 II - LUA-U23        HUAWEI Y3 II - LUA-U02        HUAWEI Y3 II - LUA-U03        HUAWEI Y5 II - CUN-U29        Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro - TIT-U02  _IMEI REPAIR(IMEI1+IMEI2) (DIRECT UNLOCK / BOOTLOADER CODE READ / NVRAM BACKUP / FRP RESET ALREADY SUPPORTED)_          Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro TIT-AL00        Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro TIT-CL10        Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro TIT-L01        Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro TIT-L02        Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro TIT-TL00        Huawei G Power TIT-U02        Huawei Holly2 plus TIT-AL00        Huawei Holly2 plus TIT-CL10        Huawei Honor 4C Pro TIT-L01        Huawei Honor 4C Pro TIT-TL00        Huawei Y3II LUA-L01        Huawei Y3II LUA-L02        Huawei Y3II LUA-L21        Huawei ECO LUA-L03        Huawei ECO LUA-L13        Huawei ECO LUA-L23        Huawei Y5II CUN-L01        Huawei Y5II CUN-L02        Huawei Y5II CUN-L03        Huawei Y5II CUN-L21        Huawei Y5II CUN-L22        Huawei Y5II CUN-L23        Huawei Y5II CUN-L33        Huawei Y6 Elite LYO-L01        Huawei Y6 Elite LYO-L02        Huawei Y6 Elite LYO-L03        Huawei Y6II compact LYO-L01        Huawei Y6II compact LYO-L02        Huawei Y6II compact LYO-L03  * 
FC Huawei Resurrector - Update 0.0.0.11*   _Huawei 2K UPDATE.APP flashing in fastboot.
FRP or Bootloader locked phones can be flashed to_o. 
Huawei G9 Plus          MLA-TL00        MLA-TL10        MLA-UL00 
Huawei Maimang 5          MLA-AL00        MLA-AL10        MLA-CL00 
Huawei Mate 9          MHA-AL00        MHA-AL10        MHA-L09        MHA-L29        MHA-TL00 
Huawei Mate 9 Pro          LON-AL00        LON-CL00        LON-L09        LON-L29        LON-TL10 
    Huawei Nova          CAN-AL00        CAN-AL10        CAN-L1        CAN-L2        CAN-L3        CAN-L11        CAN-L12        CAN-L13        CAN-TL10        CAN-TL20        CAZ-AL00 
Huawei Nova Plus          MLA-L1        MLA-L2        MLA-L3        MLA-L11        MLA-L12        MLA-L13   *NEW VIDEO TUTORIALS !*           *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

